# Suggestions regarding buying a P&S Camera



## suvrajeet (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi guys, I want to buy a P&S camera for taking photographs on outing , trips n parties within a budget of 5-6k. Would prefer a Sony or Nikon one but am open to other brands also. I am ready to purchase it online also if it's a reputed site. Kindly provide me with your expert advice.


----------



## nac (Jun 22, 2013)

From Canon you have A2400 IS and A810. From Panasonic you have FH and S series cameras.


----------

